# Rocket Appartamento knobs on Evoluzione?



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

I really like the look of the Rocket R58 steam and hot water knobs but because the valves are different they wont fit my Evoluzione.

But rocket has just launched the Appartamento and from what I've seen, it has the same valves but with the desired knobs.

Has anyone thought about this, or successfully fitted the signature Rocket knobs to their Giotto or Cellini?

Andy


----------

